# [SOLVED] /etc/localtime i busybox

## Paczesiowa

problem taki ze nie moge za nic w swiecie skompilowac busyboxa podczas przekompilowywania worlda po instalacji. configi dotyczace zegara sobie przekopiowalem z desktopa na ktorym wsyzstko normalnie dziala. natomiast na laptopie jest tak jak skopiuje Europe/Warsaw do /etc/localtime (albo zsymlinkuje) to sie busybox ladnie emerguje (nawet i 5 razy pod rzad) ale jak dam emerge -e world to sie wywala na busybox z takim errorem:

```
* checking busybox-1.3.1.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                                                              [ ok ]

 * checking busybox-1.3.1.shadow.patch ;-) ...                                                                         [ ok ]

 * You forgot to set up your /etc/localtime.

 * You should do so now.

!!! ERROR: sys-apps/busybox-1.3.1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1609:   Called dyn_setup

  ebuild.sh, line 682:   Called pkg_setup

  busybox-1.3.1.ebuild, line 83:   Called die

!!! forgetful admin detected

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.
```

i faktycznie okazuje sie ze nagle /etc/localtime zawiera takie smieci:

```
TZif21Local time zone must be set--see zic manual pageTZif21Local time zone must be set--see zic manual page

<Local time zone must be set--see zic manual page>0
```

nie mam pojecie po co mi man zic.

oto moje cfg:

/etc/conf.d/clock

```
CLOCK="/etc/localtime"

TIMEZONE="Warsaw"

CLOCK_OPTS=""

CLOCK_SYSTOHC="no"

SRM="no"

ARC="no"
```

/etc/localtime to kopia /usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/WarsawLast edited by Paczesiowa on Sat Jan 06, 2007 3:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Arfrever

Ustaw w "/etc/conf.d/clock":

```
CLOCK="local"

TIMEZONE="Europe/Warsaw"

CLOCK_SYSTOHC="yes"
```

 *Paczesiowa wrote:*   

> /etc/localtime to kopia /usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Warsaw

 

Na wszelki wypadek wykonaj:

```
# rm -f /etc/localtime

# ln -s /usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Warsaw /etc/localtime
```

Sveikinu

Arfrever

----------

## Paczesiowa

samo 

```
TIMEZONE="Europe/Warsaw"
```

 pomoglo chyba bo juz busybox przelecial ladnie podczas emerge -e world.

pieknie dziekuje.

----------

